# Schwinn Super Sport 1983



## Tim s (Oct 12, 2022)

I did some horse trading today for this Super Sport. I have been looking at it on CL for about a month and really like the silver blue metallic color so we got together and traded bikes. I can’t wait to get started detailing the bike. Tim


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 12, 2022)

Those are great bikes.  Are those 700C clinchers? The owner of my LBS used to ride an '81 Super Sport until he crashed it.  It came with 700C clinchers.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 12, 2022)

Nice Tim!!   Classy color!!!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes they are 700c clinchers. Thanks Bob, I did a few test spots yesterday and it clean up without too much effort. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Oct 16, 2022)

I started cleaning the front end of the bike today and it is starting to shine nicely.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 18, 2022)

The front hub tag ( yellow) is coming up. I would like to preserve it on the hub any suggestions for what to use to make it stay attached? Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 18, 2022)

Hey Tim

I have used shipping tape cut a little bigger than the decal.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks Bob I’ll do that. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Oct 29, 2022)

Well it is finally finished. The tires came in yesterday so i put those on and installed the shift cables. Dwayne at the local Trek store wrapped the bars with new tape the old school way. The tape goes well with the cable housings and the whitewalls go with the color of the frame. I have found the detailing of the wheels takes the most time if you want them to look good. The bike rides great and has a light feel. Thanks for looking. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Oct 29, 2022)

At some point in its life someone used a paint roller near it and I had to picked a lot of little specks of paint off the frame. Tim


----------

